# Nora Tschirner "look-alike" Akt-Shooting - 7x



## Regger1982 (4 Nov. 2010)




----------



## BlueLynne (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting*

:thx: für *Nora*


----------



## c0br4 (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

hätt gern die heimlich geschossenen Bilder des Fotografen gesehn^^


----------



## Warevo (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

:thx:


----------



## krawutz (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

Da hatte sie ja sozusagen alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## Tom G. (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*



c0br4 schrieb:


> hätt gern die heimlich geschossenen Bilder des Fotografen gesehn^^



... und ich wäre gerne der Fotograf gewesen ;-)


----------



## jace73 (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

...wirklich ein kracher die nora. ;o)-


----------



## King_Karlo (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

Wer sagt das es Nora Tschirner ist war das vor oder nach ihrer GOP


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

Sieht nicht nach Nora aus


----------



## MarkyMark (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*



Punisher schrieb:


> Sieht nicht nach Nora aus



Das dachte ich mir auch im ersten Moment. Gibts denn eine verlässliche Quelle, dass sie das wirklich ist?


----------



## schepppern (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

dankeeeeee


----------



## zabby3 (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

Seeehr schön! Vielen Dank. - Wo haste die denn her?


----------



## Rumpelmucke (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*

Tja, wenn das mal Nora wäre. Also erstens wären echte Fotos niemals so lange "geheim" geblieben, und zweitens stimmen die Augen nicht, die Hupen sind zu groß, und der Mund stimmt auch nicht. Aber die Ähnlichkeit ist da.


----------



## Q (4 Nov. 2010)

Nora behauptet, ausser dem GQ-Shooting 
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...mq-karel-kuehne-photoshoot-gq-dez-2010-a.html
keine Nacktbilder gemacht zu haben. Wer es denn auch ist, ist für mich erst einmal eine "unbekannte Schönheit"


----------



## Regger1982 (4 Nov. 2010)

fotograf: oliver schönberg - hannover
erste online stellung: 25.03.2010

zu ihrer behauptung noch nie akt-fotos geschossen zu haben: laber, rhababer... das behaupten viele andere auch. hana nitsche aus GNTM hat bei ihrem bodypaint-shooting bei GNTM auch behauptet sie findet sowas nicht gut und würde solche fotos auch nie machen. dumm nur, dass ihre aktfotos auch aus der zeit VOR GNTM stammen. von daher halte ich solche aussagen von prominenten NIE für glaubwürdig


----------



## dragonxy (4 Nov. 2010)

"look alike" steht doch da


----------



## wilma_rose (4 Nov. 2010)

Danke.


----------



## King_Karlo (4 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting - 7x*



Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Tja, wenn das mal Nora wäre. Also erstens wären echte Fotos niemals so lange "geheim" geblieben, und zweitens stimmen die Augen nicht, die Hupen sind zu groß, und der Mund stimmt auch nicht. Aber die Ähnlichkeit ist da.



Hupen zu groß kauf dir mal ne Brille.

An der Nase erkennt man das es nicht Nora ist.:WOW:


----------



## Dummkopf007 (5 Nov. 2010)

WO habt ihr die Tollen Fotos nur immer her!
Danke


----------



## Saftsack (7 Nov. 2010)

Tolles Mädel, danke


----------



## tropical (13 Nov. 2010)

das ist nicht die nora tschirner


----------



## G3GTSp (15 Nov. 2010)

klasse Bilder von sexy Nora,danke


----------



## goblin63_celebboard (16 Nov. 2010)

volle Punktzahl!


----------



## neomhor (22 Dez. 2010)

Wie, vielen vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Dez. 2010)

King_Karlo schrieb:


> Aus dem Net  Bist nicht sehr hellle Kollege,what??:WOW:
> 
> P.S. zum 100stenas ist nicht Nora Tschirner.



natürlich nicht


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2010)

Ist aber nee nette


----------



## misterright76 (22 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## fresh-prince (22 Dez. 2010)

schön, danke


----------



## 123456ms (27 Dez. 2010)

Thx!


----------



## brudl (28 Dez. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## FrancMal (30 Dez. 2010)

:thumbup: Very nice and sexy


----------



## Coach1 (3 Jan. 2011)

ja doch!


----------



## Sexiestmanalive88 (4 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## congo64 (4 Jan. 2011)

Nora ist nicht nur schön, sondern auch extrem cool


----------



## congo64 (4 Jan. 2011)

Nora ist nicht nur schön, sondern auch extrem cool - aber das hier ist sie nicht


----------



## grazer78 (20 Apr. 2011)

sie heißt aimee tyler und ist pornodarstellerin...


----------



## Rich667 (6 Mai 2011)

...maravilloso...


----------



## alextrix (2 Juli 2011)

sehr hübsch...danke


----------



## solefun (2 Juli 2011)

Ok, kein Original, aber eine sehr Süße!


----------



## Chkl1926 (2 Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Dame !


----------



## kervin1 (4 Juli 2011)

Danke.


----------



## Sr2oo2 (4 Juli 2011)

Schön


----------



## buffalo12 (11 Mai 2012)

danke für die tollen bilder...


----------



## freddie64 (26 Mai 2012)

Danke sehr!


----------



## varius (26 Mai 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## Dranyon (26 Mai 2012)

hübsch,hübsch.... danke!


----------



## MatrixGhost (26 Mai 2012)

So süß wie das "Original" http://s.celebboard.net/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## thebest (27 Mai 2012)

sehr nice


----------



## Elander (29 Mai 2012)

so würde ich Nora gerne mal sehen. Sehr sexy Bilder. Vielen Dank dafür!!!


----------



## Goolive (7 Juni 2012)

krass!


----------



## SailorTom (7 Juni 2012)

vielen Dank


----------



## creepman (7 Juni 2012)

Der Hammer!


----------



## newbie26 (7 Juni 2012)

Die is einfach stark klasse foto´s. ich hab schon damals bei Zweiohrkücken kaum noch die lucke zu bekommen als sie gleich am anfang aus dem Red-Bull Alpha Jet ausgestiegen is. Waren zwar falsche Möpse aber sah Heiß aus 

mfg
newbie26


----------



## boy 2 (7 Juni 2012)

Nora hat perfect Body! Danke!


----------



## Homuth91 (9 Juni 2012)

heißes Teil


----------



## Romo (10 Juni 2012)

Regger1982 schrieb:


>


schöne Bilder auf ein Bild sieht man Ihre Brust.


----------



## whiskymalt (14 Juni 2012)

schönes Mädchen & look-alike Nora Tschirner ... würde ich gern mal uffn Bier/Rotwein einladen.


----------



## cookiespleen (26 Sep. 2012)

Die Ähnlichkeit geht schon klar...


----------



## mkafo (29 Sep. 2012)

unfassbar die ähnlichkeit! :thx:


----------



## myam77 (29 Sep. 2012)

niedlich allemal...


----------



## emohadoy (29 Sep. 2012)

Ähnlichkeit naja, aber trotzdem niedlich.


----------



## bierbrauer (29 Sep. 2012)

eine klasse Frau.


----------



## pattigol (29 Sep. 2012)

Hm, sehr ähnlich aber schon. Tolle Fotos!


----------



## spatz (30 Sep. 2012)

super
Danke


----------



## Zwarlan (30 Sep. 2012)

Sehr sehr nice


----------



## manes (30 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder von Nora


----------



## Hamsterkeks (5 Okt. 2012)

gibts von ihr auch noch mehr shootings?


----------



## andle (5 Okt. 2012)

wenn es nur die "echte" nora währe. aber trotzdem danke


----------



## mop.de (12 Okt. 2012)

Ich mag zwar eigentlich Frauen mit etwas mehr Brust, aber sie sieht einfach klasse aus!!!!


----------



## juri1985 (12 Okt. 2012)

eine der schönsten frauen im dt. tv


----------



## Sickboy1199 (15 Okt. 2012)

Sieht tatsächlich wie Nora aus.


----------



## Habakuk (15 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nora Tschirner Akt-Shooting*



BlueLynne schrieb:


> :thx: für *Nora*



Vielen Dank!


----------



## celeb242 (18 Okt. 2012)

wow super Bilder!!

Danke


----------



## Blenches (18 Okt. 2012)

Nora hin oder her hübsch ist sie! ;D


----------



## neman64 (19 Okt. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von der sexy Nora


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (10 Nov. 2012)

.....:thx:.....


----------



## Dondalle (10 Nov. 2012)

Hübsch, danke


----------



## asche1 (9 Mai 2013)

Super schöne bilder Danke


----------



## romanderl (14 Mai 2013)

Egal ob nora oder nicht, dieses mädel ist heiß!


----------

